# Does Anyone Else Here Have An Earth Stove???



## Earth Stove (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine is a model E.T. 100; I believe the plain Jane version of their flashy 1002 B HT model made for both coal & wood. Pretty heavy duty & sized to heat I think 1,800 SQ ft.? Just wondering if any more are out there & still in use. Any internet surfing has yielded scant information on anything in the way of replacement parts or gasket (rope) size, etc. Thanks Holtby


----------



## daleeper (Feb 2, 2014)

Try using google, I got several links with information about them, and a couple of links to parts. 

woodheatstoves.com and a1stoves.com both list parts and/or manuals.


The earth stove company sold out to lenox several years back.  Some parts would be hard to find, but most could be made if needed.  Are you needing something specific?  This site is a great resource.  Tell us what you are needing, and someone will most likely be able to help you out.

Welcome to hearth.com


----------



## Earth Stove (Feb 3, 2014)

daleeper said:


> Try using google, I got several links with information about them, and a couple of links to parts.
> 
> woodheatstoves.com and a1stoves.com both list parts and/or manuals.
> 
> ...


Thanks daleeper! I'm not really needing anything yet. Got an eyeball on the door gasket, that I know someday I'll have to deal with.


----------



## coaly (Feb 3, 2014)

Try  earth 100  in the search box at top.  22 threads match that criteria.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/search/28391135/?q=earth++100&o=date&c[node]=19


----------



## Earth Stove (Feb 3, 2014)

coaly said:


> Try  earth 100  in the search box at top.  22 threads match that criteria.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/search/28391135/?q=earth 100&o=date&c[node]=19


Thank You


----------

